# The Micropod SE Mod.



## divez (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all of you HiFi enthusiasts :wave:

I hope that this is the right thread as its almotst a DIY project with manufactured speakers.

So what i have done is to analyze and tweak the Micropod SE.

I really like the design but hate the lack of midrange and upper midrange 
so i decided to dig down and find out why this speaker sounds so muffled.

It should sound good especially the midrange with 2 small speakers.

You might be surprised with the results.. Link below.

www.micropodmod.avanceratenkelt.se


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------

